# What are the chances of success with FET?



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I am due to have a FET soon and have lots of questions.  The embryos are from my first round of IVF 2.5 years ago.  I had 17 embryos and my first round of IVF resulted in my beautiful daughter Isobel.  Of the 17 embryos, the hospital froze 6 (4 grade 1 and 2 grade 2, 5 day blastocycts).  The questions I have, that the hospital have been unable to answer are:-
1. What are the chances of sucess with FET, given that the initial IVF resulted in a baby?
2.  What is the defrost survival rate with 5 day embryos (I believe its 70% with 2 day embryos)?
3. If we have 2 embryos put back, what are the chances of twins given that my IVF cycle resulted in one baby even though 2 embryos were put back?
4. If we decide to have 1 embryo put back, is the chance of a baby significantly lower than if I had 2 put back

Hope someone with a similar experience can help


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi !!

With the limited knowledge that i have i will really try to answer some of your questions..... i didnt have blasts though !

1. i was told the chances of FET working is 25% but that is because of my age and quality of embies, i think normally it is 15-20%
2. i think that the defrost rate is around the same with blasts.
3. not sure !
4. i think if you have SET instead of two embies it will reduce the chance of a positive but as i have said before i only know from stats given to me personally, when i had ICSI in Feb i was given stats of 30% with set and 40% with two embies, this again is due to age etc.....

i hope someone else can help you a little more with your questions...

good luck

bell xxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

From what my clinic is saying (ARGC) here are some answers to your questions:

1- Chances are around 25-30% and apparently lower than with a fresh cycle 
2- Survival rate should not be different, around 60%
3- I would say your chance of having twins is below 20% (depending on your age though)
4- Of course, it is lower

I myself never got pregnant after my IVFs but the only time I got pregnant was after a FET so let's keep your fingers crossed.
My husband was so scared about having twins that he wanted me to have only one embryo put back. Luckily I managed to convince him otherwise.
I also had a seconf fresh FET last Friday and currently in the 2ww.

Good luck with your frozen embies !!

Agathe.


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a few thoughts;
My treatment was with donor eggs from a 29 year old. We were quoted a 32% success rate with 2 frozen 2 day old embryos transfered. [obviously depends on clinic] If you were successfully pregnant after 1 attempt, I would imagine your individual chance of success is higher than the 'average' figure [you are less likely to have immune issues etc, and your embryos and your carrying ability have been proven]

Blastocysts tend not to defrost quite as sucessfully as 2 day old embryos, but they do tend to implant more succesfully.

Thawing survival rates vary from clinic to clinic [about 60-70% being fairly typical, with blastocysts being at the lower end] I believe the ARGC is pretty good with blasts.

If you want to avoid twins, just have the 1 embryo transferred, and with your proven track record, I would guess you have about a 25% chance [possibly slightly higher if using a blast] of a BFP. [I have used Spanish clinics rates to calculate/guess all the above, as UK clinics seem to vary so much]

Good luck, 
The Mountainlions.


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

Thankyou for all your replies. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.  When I had my baseline scan yesterday I had a ripe egg that was about to be released.  So my husband got a treat last night.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle - otherwise fingers crossed for FET.  Good luck to you all.  Hope your 2ww Agathe goes quickly - keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

My husband got the treat, but as usual I'm not pregnant...!  After all these years, you think I'd be used to it.  Seeing that egg on the scan gave me some hope.  I'm now hoping the FET will be more successful. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oneunited

just wanted to say good luck      

regards to your prev questions.........

1) if youve already had a baby then you have a good chance of having another one   my clinic said FET same results as IVF
2) was panicking like mad but both my embies survived defrost so yours could too (i was so proud!!)
3) if you have 2 embies put back you may have twins even if that didnt happen last time
4) if you have 1 put back it does reduce your chances as there is only 1 to attach if you have 2 put back at least if one doesnt attach the other might

very vague answers   sorry just trying to help, its all such a worry isnt it


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

A BPN for me this time - gutted


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

im so sorry   its so unfair  

its good that you have the 4 frosties


----------

